# Filter change



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

how often should i change the carbon and stuff in my filter?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

rinse everthing several times before changing, and when they need to be changed don't change them all at the same time, stagger the changes


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nikes right.. one month you change the carbon, next month you change the sponge/media. That way you dont actually kill off all present bacteria.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Once a month. Is what i change filter pads. Change one at a time.


----------

